#  > Prikbord >  > Wie schrijft die blijft >  Hoe Frankrijk de al deplorabele toestand van de Marokkaanse gezondheidszorg nog verder kapot maakt

## Revisor

*Frankrijk zoekt artsen in Marokko*

26 december 2022 - 20:00 - Wereld




*Frankrijk kampt met een ernstig tekort aan artsen in de openbare sector en wendt zich daarom tot Marokko. Het Europees land heeft met het zicht daarop, een wetsontwerp klaar dat de toegang tot Schengenvisa moet vergemakkelijken voor Marokkanen.*

Enkele dagen geleden kondigde Frankrijk de opheffing aan van de visumbeperkingen voor Marokkanen. Nu is ook een wetsvoorstel in gang gezet om Marokkaans gezondheidspersoneel aan te trekken door hen verblijfsvergunningen aan te bieden die vier jaar geldig zijn, meldt _Assabah_. Parijs is op zoek naar artsen van alle specialismen, verpleegkundigen, verloskundigen, tandartsen en apothekers.

Volgens de wetstekst zijn alleen de Franse ministeries van Binnenlandse Zaken en Volksgezondheid bevoegd om de vereiste verblijfsdocumenten voor de aanwerving van deze profielen af te geven, alsmede de documenten voor gezinshereniging. In dezelfde tekst wordt een "symbolische" procedure voorgesteld voor personen die zijn aangeworven voor "dringende" posten.


https://www.bladna.nl/frankrijk-arts...kko,44621.html

----------


## Revisor

*Marokko heeft 100.000 artsen en verplegers nodig*

26 januari 2021 - 12:40 - Marokko




*In Marokko zijn per 10.000 inwoners gemiddeld 7,1 artsen beschikbaar. Dit ligt ver onder het aantal van 20 artsen per 10.000 inwoners zoals wordt aanbevolen door de Wereldgezondheidsorganisatie (WHO). Om deze norm te halen heeft Marokko op korte termijn bijna 100.000 artsen en verplegers nodig.*

De coronavirus-pandemie heeft het tekort aan gezondheidspersoneel, medische apparatuur en universitaire ziekenhuizen in Marokko bloot gelegd. Volgens het weekblad Maroc Hebdo, zijn er in Marokko momenteel 25.000 artsen, waarvan meer dan de helft werkzaam is in de privsector. In de twee dichtbevolkte regios Casablanca-Settat en Rabat-Sal-Kenitra werkt 56% van het totale aantal particuliere artsen en 39% van alle artsen die werken in de publieke zorgsector van het koninkrijk. Door de enorme toestroom van patinten als gevolg van de coronavirus-pandemie, heeft het zorgpersoneel in de afgelopen 10 maanden twee keer zo hard moeten werken.
Volgens de secretaris-generaal van de Independent Union of Public Sector Doctors (SIMPS), El Mountadar Alaoui, zijn artsen en verpleegkundigen compleet overweldigd door de pandemie. "Ze moeten al 4 tot 5 keer harder werken vanwege de onderbezetting in de sector. Maar 2020 is voor hen een rampzalig en buitengewoon stressvol jaar geweest. Omdat ze, naast dit tekort aan personele middelen, werden geconfronteerd met een gebrek aan materialen en uitrusting", zegt Alaoui.

Naast een tekort aan artsen en verplegers, heeft Marokko ook te maken met een schrijnend tekort aan medisch specialisten. "Specialismen verdwijnen in Marokko. We zagen het tijdens deze Covid-19-periode. We hebben een enorm tekort geconstateerd op het gebied van artsen die gespecialiseerd zijn in reanimatie."
Voor de 36 miljoen inwoners van het koninkrijk zijn er slechts 700 specialisten, waarvan 290 werken in de publieke zorg. "In verschillende ziekenhuizen hebben verpleegkundigen die gespecialiseerd zijn in intensieve zorg het overgenomen omdat er een gebrek is aan artsen die weten hoe patinten op de intensive care moeten worden behandeld. Zij zijn eigenlijk essentieel om een patint op de intensive care correct te behandelen", betreurt Alaoui.

Wat ook niet echt meehelpt bij het vergroten van het aantal artsen, is het feit dat veel jonge doctoren vertrekken naar Frankrijk en andere landen. Volgens Alaoui vertrekt jaarlijks 30% van de Marokkaanse artsen, waarvan er gemiddeld 7000 in Frankrijk terecht komen. Om de tekorten weg te werken moeten er per jaar 3000 tot 3500 artsen worden opgeleid en zullen er universitaire ziekenhuizen moeten worden gebouwd.


https://www.bladna.nl/marokko-artsen...ers,33998.html

----------


## gadjo dilo

Waarom niet uit Algerije en Tunesi. die spreken de taal net zo goed en minstens zo aanwezig in Frankrijk. 

Is het immoreel (goed) personeel weg te kapen? De Fransen hebben Iig wel een slag van het waardevolle uit Afrika te halen. zou zeggen zorg ervoor dat ze het in Marokko beter hebben met een goed salaris en minder werkdruk.. Of is dat onbegonnen zaak?
Doet een beetje denken aan de run op vaccinaties. Dat was ook zon slag van de economisch sterke landen. Afrika moest maar ff geduld hebben..

----------


## Samir75017

Moroccans aren’t forced to accept the offer.

----------

